# Judge orders obys to court / illegals



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Judge ORDERS top Obama officials into courtroom; sick of ?disregard for the law,? Texas gov says | BizPac Review

I have come to look at these courts like false flags until the ruling comes out. 
Could be just another psyop to enforce how our courts are only powerful against us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing will happen. Nobody will appear, and things are going to continue as they have been going.

We have a rendezvous with destiny.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This administration has as much contempt for the courts as it does for this country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most in this president's administration are untouchable and those who are touchable are simple low level scapegoats. History will be rewritten, flags will come down and this president will be described in your grandchildren and great grandchildren's history books as the greatest of all time.

If not, it will because books will cease to exist and we will be living like the folk in the movie Book of Eli...

EDIT; and they will use excerpts from the Prepper Forum to describe the vile of the vilest citizens, the evilest of the evilest...A Constitutionalist Liberty Minded Patriot will be the dirtiest way that one could be described.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Seriously though, how awesome would it be to be the regular beat cop who gets to go arrest the president? 
I mean like some rookie, walks in to the White House, on national TV, like, "What up guys? I got a warrant." Watching the secret service and Marines cheer as the clown gets walked out in cuffs.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Most in this president's administration are untouchable and those who are touchable are simple low level scapegoats. History will be rewritten, flags will come down and this president will be described in your grandchildren and great grandchildren's history books as the greatest of all time.
> 
> If not, it will because books will cease to exist and we will be living like the folk in the movie Book of Eli...
> 
> EDIT; and they will use excerpts from the Prepper Forum to describe the vile of the vilest citizens, the evilest of the evilest...A Constitutionalist Liberty Minded Patriot will be the dirtiest way that one could be described.


wait... how come in your version we lose?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You some judge stated this past week he isn't going to marry a gay couple. For some reason I think that will garnish more attention then obummer ignoring a court.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't even think about the way things are going. It gives me migraines and makes me irate.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

seriously I didn't think illegals had rights in our courts other than the right to be deported.
as matter of fact the constitution only applies for citizens or those who are in the process of becoming one(green card)
and this has nothing thing to do with Mexico -they just have more illegals than the others -but what about all the middle easterners who have just let their visa expire?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> seriously I didn't think illegals had rights in our courts other than the right to be deported.
> as matter of fact the constitution only applies for citizens or those who are in the process of becoming one(green card)
> and this has nothing thing to do with Mexico -they just have more illegals than the others -but what about all the middle easterners who have just let their visa expire?


As a matter of law the constitution applies to "the people" and not to "the citizens". All people have the same rights and if you can take them away from one group then you will be the next. I support the rights of every man, woman, and child but I also demand that they accept the consequences of their actions and take responsibility for their mistakes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The courts are as big a joke as this administration. Nothing will come of it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> wait... how come in your version we lose?


Trend Analysis Son, Trend Analysis...

Nothing indicates that "we" will reverse the trend that has been occurring over the past 50 years or so.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> As a matter of law the constitution applies to "the people" and not to "the citizens". All people have the same rights and if you can take them away from one group then you will be the next. I support the rights of every man, woman, and child but I also demand that they accept the consequences of their actions and take responsibility for their mistakes.


Is Sotero, Holder, and the rest of Barrys Posse "people"?

Our laws apply to every PERSON too. It is a federal felony to harbor criminal aliens. Those running sanctuary cities should be in the crowbar hotel. For that matter so should Sotero, Holder, ......... When you have them behind bars round up the herd/hordes before they disperse, and deport them, that is the law too.

Barry's governing by decree is illegal. He should be impeached.

The fact that courts, have turned a blind eye and these foreign criminals, are arrested then released, but never get deported, let alone answer for their crimes is disgusting. Once they are arrested they should be detained, no matter the offense. For minor crimes deported, no BS hearings and drawn out legal proceedings, and not just over the border. For major crimes punished then deported. NEVER RELEASED!

When we deal with the 20-40 million criminals here NOW, THEN some immigration reform. Immigrants should have a basic understanding of English, education and/or a skill. They should pass a health screening. We should not be the dumping ground for other nations offal, dumb, and criminals. If they can bring something to the table, obey our laws, and want to become good productive citizens, AFTER PROPER immigration, NOT jumping the border or overstaying a VISA, then allow them to start a LEGAL process of becoming an American citizen.

Those criminals here now should be deported and get in line if they want to come back. Repeat jumpers should be banned forever from citizenship.

I just saw Boner on a Sunday AM news show and he makes my blood boil. He supports tyranny as much as Sotero. Get rid of the RINOs. The tea party should break away from any RNC supported buffoons and start a party that will follow the constitution and laws.

I am done considering RINOs as the lesser of two very bad evils.


----------

